# Pepperoni snack sticks recipe, other methods of preparation



## brewerdave (Feb 5, 2015)

I have modified my pepperoni stick recipe as follows:

Pepperoni snack stcks

Ingredients:

1 pound of ground beef (80/20)

1/8 teaspoon of garlic powder

1 teaspoon of paprika

1.5 teaspoons of Morton’s Tender quick salt

1 tablespoon of fennel seed

1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper

1/4 cup water

collagen casings 21mm

Directions:

Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Let rest in non metal container in fridge for 24 hours.

Using a jerky gun, stuff casings. Let rest in fridge for 24 hours to meld flavor into casings

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is where I go rogue: I am using my dehydrator set at 150 degrees F for at least 4 hours to finish them. As I am a newbie on the site, you may banish me. I will understand.

I'm making modifications to my gas smoker to hold lower temperatures in order to make sausage, snack sticks etc. so I must risk insulting the members here in order to get constructive critisism for the time being

Thanks as always,

BD


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2015)

Sounds good to me....   the dehydrator at 150 is a great idea....   although, I'm pretty sure it will take 24 hours to get them up to temp....    no problem....   I smoke my sticks for 24 hours at 150-60 ish in my smoker...   I hold the sticks at temp. for a lot longer than the table to be positive all pathogens have been killed....

Below is a pasteurizing table.....

Temperature Time Temperature Time
°F (°C) (Minutes) °F (°C) (Seconds)

130 (54.4) 112 min... 146 (63.3) 169 sec
131 (55.0) 89 min.... 147 (63.9) 134 sec
132 (55.6) 71 min.... 148 (64.4) 107 sec
133 (56.1) 56 min.... 149 (65.0) 85 sec
134 (56.7) 45 min.... 150 (65.6) 67 sec
135 (57.2) 36 min.... 151 (66.1) 54 sec
136 (57.8) 28 min.... 152 (66.7) 43 sec
137 (58.4) 23 min.... 153 (67.2) 34 sec
138 (58.9) 18 min.... 154 (67.8) 27 sec
139 (59.5) 15 min.... 155 (68.3) 22 sec
140 (60.0) 12 min.... 156 (68.9) 17 sec
141 (60.6) 9 min...... 157 (69.4) 14 sec
142 (61.1) 8 min...... 158 (70.0) 0 sec
143 (61.7) 6 min.......
144 (62.2) 5 min.......
145 (62.8) 4 min.......

Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 6, 2015)

150206_001.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Feb 6, 2015






Into the dehydrator tomorrow. The single short piece will hold the temperature probe


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks good so far.

I will be watching.


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 7, 2015)

7 hours so far at 150 degrees and the internal temp is 136. Maybe pepperoni for breakfast?


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice Job, Looks Great

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like a great start, good luck and let us know


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 8, 2015)

150208_002.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Feb 8, 2015






21 hours in the dehydrator. IT was 150. They taste more like a slim jim than pepperoni. I plan on removing the collagen casing. Overall, I'm satisfied with this recipe and method


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice,  Looks Great

Gary


----------



## tombo (Jan 5, 2016)

Just tried this and it is GREAT here is a video of my process.just uploading it


----------



## donr (Jan 6, 2016)

You could use Smoked Paprika and/or substitute a little bit of liquid smoke for some water until you get your smoker set up.  It would give you a better idea of what the taste would be.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 6, 2016)

BrewerDave said:


> I have modified my pepperoni stick recipe as follows:
> 
> 
> Pepperoni snack stcks
> ...


I'm trying to get the lower temps with my gasser as well, Brewer. I'd be curious to know what you come up with. I got 120 with a small hotplate a few weeks ago and finished the Anduille in the oven.
You'd have to get pretty radical to get banished around here LOL

:sausage:


----------

